# vacuum sealing stuff in abu dhabi



## hedonofanes (Dec 17, 2012)

Woud you havppen to know where or how I can vacuum seal clothes for transit to India.


----------



## Crisco (May 23, 2012)

Please check Daiso shop in madinat zayed souq


----------



## hedonofanes (Dec 17, 2012)

*thanks*



Crisco said:


> Please check Daiso shop in madinat zayed souq


Thanks a lot. I will go find it. thanks to earlier post suggesting ACE. I found bags there but hoping to find something a bit cheaper at MZ Souq.


----------

